# "Tips are appreciated" sign - good or bad idea?



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I am ready to quit Uber in a few weeks. But before I go, I will make an experiment: I will post a "Tips are appreciated" sign in my car.

What's the worst that can happen? I'm on my way out anyway. Maybe PAX will start to tip, and I'll stick around.

I am also considering telling every PAX that, without tips, this is a sub-minimum wage job, factoring expenses.

Any opinions??


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I tried a few various tip signs (1800 rides) and it did not make any difference.
I still get tipped 1 out of 10 drivers.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am ready to quit Uber in a few weeks. But before I go, I will make an experiment: I will post a "Tips are appreciated" sign in my car.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen? I'm on my way out anyway. Maybe PAX will start to tip, and I'll stick around.
> 
> ...


Signs are the 2nd most cringey things next to tip jars, but since your on your way out anyways....I'd love to hear the results. Please report back with your findings


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

pointless ,,,
reason for pax taking a lyft its cheaper then yellow cab . cheap people never usually tip.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

They don't care.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Want tips? Show your pax you have a personality.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I would of quit driving years ago if I wouldn't of ever tried a tip sign. I immediately noticed the difference. Also having a safe way to show riders the results of past tips will imply that it is the norm. 









I easily average 20% of my income coming from tips, in app and cash.

It's all about being friendly but professional while showing a expectation.

Focusing on a certain percentage of the population will have a much higher pay off than others.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am ready to quit Uber in a few weeks. But before I go, I will make an experiment: I will post a "Tips are appreciated" sign in my car.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen? I'm on my way out anyway. Maybe PAX will start to tip, and I'll stick around.
> 
> ...


Unless pax lives under a rock, they know the issues about driver pay. 
A tip sign could put them on a guilt trip which could go either way.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I think about having literature in my car, which explains tipping.... Without it, we are sub-minimum wage. Should I do it?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Seems tacky to me. I give them a safe ride and if they want, conversation. About half of the riders tip.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Gilby said:


> Seems tacky to me. I give them a safe ride and if they want, conversation. About half of the riders tip.


But if I am on my way out, why not?



Gilby said:


> Seems tacky to me. I give them a safe ride and if they want, conversation. About half of the riders tip.


HALF your riders tip? I do not believe it.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> HALF your riders tip? I do not believe it.


OK, maybe slightly less than half. But usually a buck or two, often five dollars on a seven dollar ride. It's been pretty good lately, but actually far more tips from Lyft riders than Uber riders. More than half of my Lyft riders tip.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

If you sing and dance for your pax, maybe they'll throw money at you.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Gilby said:


> OK, maybe slightly less than half. But usually a buck or two, often five dollars on a seven dollar ride. It's been pretty good lately, but actually far more tips from Lyft riders than Uber riders. More than half of my Lyft riders tip.


Where do you drive? I need to go there.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Where do you drive? I need to go there.


Small town in northern Wisconsin. You would freeze to death or die of boredom. And you would have to cheer for the Packers.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Supposedly Uber is going to make signs for us that say tips are appreciated


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Supposedly Uber is going to make signs for us that say tips are appreciated


Is this seriously true???????


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is this seriously true???????


It was a comment Uber made in reaction to nazi California when they passed AB5


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I have a "5 Stars and Tips Are Greatly Appreciated" sign I posted in my car a month ago. Receiving tips a bit more often. Ratings, still 4.88 on Uber and 4.99 on Lyft.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I find having a positive outlook, being friendly and outgoing but knowing when to shut up, and providing the expected service (but not too much more) gets me the best tips. If it comes up I mention that the job doesn’t pay well, but I do that to be honest, not as a tactic to get tips.

Signs put me off as a passenger, and since I try to provide the ride I’d want to receive as a passenger, I feel really uncomfortable using anything that resembles a sign. If I am ordering any ride, from basic to luxury, I would prefer that there are no signs and no gimmicks. Maybe I feel this way because it reminds me of the NYC Taxis and Limousines that I despised when I was growing up. I even hate the legal disclaimers and notices. Just the ride provided by a human and any appropriate extras in a plain car, please. No ads, no asks, no nonsense.

For context: I am currently at 4.97 after 2+ months and ~700 rides, I drive a modest but high spec Ford Focus, I provide no amenities except for chargers, and I get average tips by frequency and amount. I’ve never tried a tip jar or sign.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)




----------

